# honor



## cdestroyer (Apr 24, 2021)

I have never understood the honor thing in war... I am supposed to lay down my life for the wounded guy so he will go home to wife and kids that I do not have? What about me being able to have a wife and kids? Why is one soldiers life worth more than another? We all went to war knowing what might happen and if you didn't than you should have been yelling and doing something to get out of it.. We accepted what may come, well at least I did. Regardless of the rules of conduct. I tell you what honor gets you--- your family gets a box with your medals in it, an american flag that covered your coffin, a letter stating how grateful the nation is for your sacrifice and a lot of memories of the past, you get a plot of dirt 6x6x6!! If I am in a position I am about to be killed by an enemy I am gonna do my best to make it pay!!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 24, 2021)

Wow!  Your post really gave me thought!
Personally, although life is precious, and one should hang on to life as tightly as possible, death is nothing.  Death is meaningless in the scheme of things.  Our soul lives on forever and goes through many lifetimes, here on Earth or in other  worlds, or maybe in multiple worlds.
One is born, goes through childhood, adulthood and old age; dies,  then is reborn, if desired, into a new body.

It all depends on what you hold most valuable.  I personally, would fight and die for freedom and even to uphold the Constitution.
I would fight against Communist China taking over our way  of life.
I will ALWAYS LIVE in the soul and wonders upon wonders are ahead of me. 
If you  would value your life above other lives, then I completely understand your rebuking this "honor" system or indoctrination, as you think it to be.   This is a matter of your choices, your convictions and what you value.

This is am extremely thought-provoking thread!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 24, 2021)

When I was in the Air Force, under the rules of conduct, there was never mention of laying one's life down for a wounded comrade.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 24, 2021)

What we think we might do in defense of our country and what we learn and think through the actual experience are not always the same thing.  Those of us who have faced what cdestroyer faced and is talking about, all come back different people than we were going over.  Nobody comes back the same person they were going over.  I respect cdestroyer for expressing his views, and thank him for his service.  Beyond that, I have no further comment.

Tony


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 24, 2021)

isnt that what all the movies depict, one guy throws himself on a grenade to save his wounded buddies life! does that really make sense? there was an episode on NCIS where a marine killed his buddy to keep him quiet and not give away the others hiding from the enemy.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 24, 2021)

rules of war..... you may not shoot thy enemy if he does not shoot you first. thusly you are in no danger until he does.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 28, 2021)

When we were forty, war still made some sort of sense.
Each passing decade made us realize the madness.
We send you tender flesh to get punctured, fall on foreign ground and be forgotten.
Old people with wisdom don't make the rules, the slaughter will continue.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

In other words, "It Don't Mean Nothin'".


----------



## Pecos (Apr 28, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> When I was in the Air Force, under the rules of conduct, there was never mention of laying one's life down for a wounded comrade.


There was never any mention of that in the Navy either.


----------



## Chet (Apr 28, 2021)

We rightly honor the fallen with the thought of "poor bastard" in our minds because it's the honorable thing to do. They at least deserve that.

A local guy came back from Afghanistan in a box and they renamed a bridge after him in his "honor".


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 28, 2021)

SetWave said:


> In other words, "It Don't Mean Nothin'".


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2021)

Governments have a habit of ‘glorifying the fallen’ when it suits them but when it comes to looking after vets when they return home, they suddenly don’t want to know. So many Aussie vets are killing themselves after serving in Afghanistan, a national inquiry has been called to find out why.


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Governments have a habit of ‘glorifying the fallen’ when it suits them but when it comes to looking after vets when they return home, they suddenly don’t want to know. So many Aussie vets are killing themselves after serving in Afghanistan, a national inquiry has been called to find out why.


Absolutely, here here!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Governments have a habit of ‘glorifying the fallen’ when it suits them but when it comes to looking after vets when they return home, they suddenly don’t want to know. So many Aussie vets are killing themselves after serving in Afghanistan, a national inquiry has been called to find out why.


 The same happens here also.


----------



## 911 (Apr 29, 2021)

A Marine buddy received the CMH, but posthumously. He was shot one night while carrying another Marine to the MediVac chopper.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 30, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> When I was in the Air Force, under the rules of conduct, there was never mention of laying one's life down for a wounded comrade.


I was a Navy Corpsman., so I was around Marines. They have a thing about never leaving wounded, or their dead on the battlefield. I don't think it's written down, or anything, it's just what some Marines live by. I believe it is a sentiment you can find somewhere in any combat group.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 30, 2021)

not exactly the same thing, now is it? no one gets left behind is okay but that is not the same as laying down your life for another wounded soldier. I was around marines also and I was not a corpsman. I was a radioman and the life expectancy is next to that of an officer........nil. there is some good sense in all the comaraderie between soldiers (men and women) to have someone that has your back(looking behind you) the israelies tried women with men and gave it up because the ratio of men dying trying to save the women was to much, not to say they still have all women units..  them what thinks they know all see all forget even though humans have been here awhile we have not progressed to the point of total individualism.... men still have raging hormones,, that is what make men fighters. the four f's food, flight, family and that nasty word yall dont want to read.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 30, 2021)

I would like to know why a high number returned vets seem to fall apart and eventually suicide when they come home.  It's happening all over the world and it's tragic.


----------

